# All-Star Game Thread



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

My predictions. 

Wade wins MVP

Kobe plays under 20 minutes

Lebron plays between 33-37 minutes

East win by 5


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: All-Star GAME thread*

I think Amare's gonna getMVP. I would say Kobe but I have a feeling as well he won't play a lot of minutes.

If its a close game though, I think Kobe'll carry them down the stretch and win it though.

As long as it's not a blowout and we get a couple moments that makes the all-time highlight reels I'll be cool with tonight.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: All-Star GAME thread*

Amare will get MVP or Shaq.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: All-Star GAME thread*

Didn't know Kurt Rambis looks so respectable now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: All-Star GAME thread*

Shaq's one of a kind :laugh:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: All-Star GAME thread*

HAHHA, Shaq is awesome


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: All-Star GAME thread*

Who gives a **** about the players.. Who is the chick mixing in silver?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: All-Star GAME thread*

Hah...and this is why Shaq needs to be at every all-star game.

He should be obligated to join TNT once he retires so he can stick around :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: All-Star GAME thread*

Kobe/Shaq = Co-MVP.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

ROFL Shaq

and that chick in the silver is hot!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: All-Star GAME thread*



Darth Bryant said:


> Who gives a **** about the players.. Who is the chick mixing in silver?


I think they said Dj kelly devine and dj sky keller??


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good stuff from Shaq LOL!! Shaq has the best personality for the all star game. He's by far the entertaining and dude got moves like elite dancers, very impressed with the big man.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

o canada in french


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Vivaldi said:


> ROFL Shaq
> 
> and that chick in the silver is hot!


Word.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

just googled kelly devine

dude that's a pornstar


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Noooo it's Jordin Sparks.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

1st hit from google

Kelly Devine gets ****ed in a parking garage - SlutLoad.com


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The Canuckian national anthem? Jesus titty****ing christ. I blame the late, lamented, R-star. This is all his fault.


----------



## zhaoti (May 4, 2005)

did you guys see how yao ming DWARF amare stoudimire ??
top of stoudimire's head barely reach above yao's shoulder
i sees almost 1 foot between them
theres no way stoudimire is anywhere near 6-10
i mean he doesnt even look 6-8 next to yao
considering that yao has a big head


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I get chills every single time I hear the Star Spangled Banner.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Vivaldi said:


> 1st hit from google
> 
> Kelly Devine gets ****ed in a parking garage - SlutLoad.com


HAHA. Well they said it quickly and I wasn't really listening. I thought thats what I heard.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Vivaldi said:


> just googled kelly devine
> 
> dude that's a pornstar


That's weird. really weird.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Just about game, it's all about the West way today!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dude NBA let a porn star be a DJ at the All-Star game. :S


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Dude NBA let a porn star be a DJ at the All-Star game. :S


The nba cares.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

gi0rdun said:


> Dude NBA let a porn star be a DJ at the All-Star game. :S


I doubt its the same person. The announcer said it quickly and thats what I heard. So either its another girl with the same name or I heard wrong.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade deep 3!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm crying...do I have to be subjected to Reggie Miller all weekend..Charles should be mandated to go to AA so this never happens again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet fake by AI


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Aw I want a Duncan/KG shootout.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

myst said:


> I doubt its the same person. The announcer said it quickly and thats what I heard. So either its another girl with the same name or I heard wrong.


I heard Melody something and something similar to Kelly Devine

They kinda look alike as well.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Man Timmay should get a trophy and get to come...but he always wastes a spot a more exciting player could fill :laugh:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Semi-OT I think Dwight is more likely to get the torch from Shaq than Lebron.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Duncan either shoot a 3 or don't shoot jump shots.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Kobe Bean Bryant!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We need some Shaquille in this ****.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

East rolling early.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Shaq's dance >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good stuff, West responding.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, the East has Rashard Lewis at Center. What a mismatch :laugh:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Looks like Kobe and Shaq are planning something.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

I haven't seen Chris Paul smile during a game in so long. So far so good.

Shaq's dance was amusing.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Shaq is dope.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Man, Mike Brown sucks. Harris, Allen, Johnson, Pierce, Lewis. All a bunch of chuckers.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq for Odom+Mihm+filler needs to happen. Shaq looks so good out there nh. :yes:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade or Lebron has to be on the court at all times so the East has at least one person not scared to get in the paint.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Shaq with a full court pass no look and it was a perfect pass. Were Not Worthy Shaq.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

myst said:


> Man, Mike Brown sucks. Harris, Allen, Johnson, Pierce, Lewis. All a bunch of chuckers.


Lol, wow.. so far that's the case.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Pau.. that's why you don't take game winning shots.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

A lot of nice passing going on...

I never knew where the idea that the game was some selfish Iso fest came from...most of the best players are unselfish and good passers.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

The East's bench is loaded with guys who are only in the game because their teams have a good record. They are going to struggle to stay competitive when the real all-stars sit down.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Shaq needs to go out there and play point guard.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Dirk.. you have such a pretty stroke. (no ****)


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Is it too much to ask to have one superstar on the court for the East at a time? Wade, Howard or Lebron, put in at least one at ALL times.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

I was about to say..

Feels like the West are playing a slightly better version of the Knicks.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Phil Jackson needs to put on this line up

PG - Shaq
SG - Dirk
SF - Gasol
PF - Duncan
C - Yao


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pierce is single-handedly keeping the east in this game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow good job Pierce! Draw fouls in the All-Star game!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Very boring game. No flair whatsoever.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

HB said:


> Very boring game. No flair whatsoever.


What??? You don't like the uncontested layups?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wonder where the East would be with out Pierce.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Pierce.. STOP IT.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

How about passing the ball, Pierce?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pierce again. East MVP so far without a doubt.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Granger with the 5 step layup, sweet.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Kevin Durant wouldve stole the show...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade- 6 minutes
KG- 6 minutes
Lebron- 8 minutes
Dwight- 7 minutes


Pierce- 11 minutes
Allen- 10 minutes
Lewis- 10 minutes


Screw you Mike Brown


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Idk.. they mentioned how both guys are really going to try and get all the minutes everyone should get, out of the way.. so they can play their team how they truly want. Just getting the reserves out of the way. lol


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

And as far as boredom these games are rarely exciting all the way through...either there's moments or a close game...it's never some big alley oop fest for 48 minutes.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I like the pace to this game so far. Teams are trying to hit quick and get the ball moving.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

myst said:


> Wade- 6 minutes
> KG- 6 minutes
> Lebron- 8 minutes
> Dwight- 7 minutes
> ...


LOL

There is two half's to this game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I want to be an NBA Cares kid.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyways..


It seems like every shot the West misses outside, the big men just toss it right back up.

East are lucky to still be in this.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

If Wade keeps up wearing a sticker on his face soon people will start wearing stickers with their names on their faces.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

23AJ said:


> LOL
> 
> There is two half's to this game.


You sure? I heard they were canceling the 2nd half this year to save money on the energy bill.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

How does that Al Harrington shoe brand have enough money to continuously air commercials during the All-Star weekend?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

gi0rdun said:


> If Wade keeps up wearing a sticker on his face soon people will start wearing stickers with their names on their faces.


It's a band-aid.




gi0rdun said:


> How does that Al Harrington shoe brand have enough money to continuously air commercials during the All-Star weekend?


K-Mart


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The most ironic thing about these games are how unselfish AI becomes.


----------



## broshrddg (Jun 5, 2002)

West needs to win.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

They don't really NEED to. 

But what the East NEEDS to do is just give the ball to Lebron, since he will go inside.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

MLKG said:


> The East's bench is loaded with guys who are only in the game because their teams have a good record. They are going to struggle to stay competitive when the real all-stars sit down.


I agree. A lot of these guys are not all-stars [Rashard Lewis, Mo Williams, Devin Harris]. I think the East still needs more big people.

West has in this game:

7'0 Gasol
7'0 Duncan
7'0 Nowitzki
6'10 Amare
7'6 Yao
6'8 West

No Melo, Boozer, Durant, D-Will, Al Jefferson. The west as a collection of talent is much better than the East IMO.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Phil better play Shaq the whole second half.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The West is just going to bully this team into submission in the second half... Looks like Kobe is getting a little love from Phil letting him play for so long. Kobe actually looked a little winded.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

east has already taken twenty 3's...probably only way they can win is either to get turnovers or hit a bunch of treys.You know the West is just going to pound on them inside


----------



## broshrddg (Jun 5, 2002)

CPIII said:


> They don't really NEED to.


The East has won too much lately.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

What both teams need to do is do more fun things instead of making lay ups and shooting 3 pointers.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

+/- for the first half

Dirk +21
Shaq +17
Duncan -11
Yao -8


Wade +11
KG +9
Devin Harris -19
Joe Johnson -17


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao and Shaq both have the least minutes played. If there's 2 big guys that I wouldn't mind seeing in an All-Star game it would be those 2.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's go Western Conference!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

NBA Cares sucks.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Woo John Legend.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Is that Lil Wayne on guitar?


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

lol juanes...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm glad to see Pau Gasol playing well in this game.

I want more Kobe/Shaq in the game together - I'd love to see an alley-oop from either one of them to the other.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm sorry but the NBA has never had good entertainment. The tradition continues.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

If you would have guessed the player from each team that played the most minutes in the first half, would you have guessed Brandon Roy and Rashard Lewis?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I want a ring too.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

What the hell is LeBron laughing at.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

gi0rdun said:


> What the hell is LeBron laughing at.


It just sunk in that Wade went out in public looking "Fresh" twice in the same weekend.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wockajabbeez


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hopefully it's a competitive 2nd half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This halftime has been way too long.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> This halftime has been way too long.


Agreed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Lebron


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Man Yao sucks at All Star games.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

wade is ice cold right now


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Ever hear a crowd so quiet?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with 21 points. Nice.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Man Yao sucks at All Star games.


Yeah for player like Yao and Duncan, the alstar game just isnt their type. Yao and Duncan are too fundamental and basic for a game thats supposed to be entertaining.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Kobe took 17 shots, not helping his ball hog reputation.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is unprecedented chucking/ball hogging from Kobe. Does this guy have no shame?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Shaq is the man.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shaq to CP3 back to Shaq was awesome.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Who's game is it, it's Shaq's game!!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

A lot of the players on the East don't deserve to be on the court. Yi would have been a better pick lol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shaq's dominating.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe is 10-18, I don't know what you guys are crying about


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, I didnt notice that Shaq put that pass through Dwight's legs :laugh:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Shaquille for MVP


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Shaq makes this game far more entertaining, shaq has the guy's on the Easts bench rolling in laughter. There will never be another Shaq, he is a once in a life time prime time sensation.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> Shaq to CP3 back to Shaq was awesome.


Best play of the night, hands down so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Shaquille for MVP


Kobe/Shaq for Co-MVP!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I hope they replay it tonight since I am at ****ING work


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq needs to re-unite with Kobe. Shaq <3


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I hope they replay it tonight since I am at ****ING work


They're playing it immediately following the game on TNT and later tonight on NBA TV.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, I feel bad for Rashard Lewis. He makes the all star team and gets rewarded by having to play center and guard Shaq.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Ray Allen is the worst player on the floor tonight.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

If you don't vote for Shaq you are blind.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

It's hard to believe that a prime Shaquille and a near prime Kobe were both on the same NBA team at one time. That's almost just not fair. They are bringing back memories tonight, even though Shaquille isn't what he used to be.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Possibility of AS 2000 style split MVP!

But...I think Kobe got this. I would give it to Cactus tho.

The game is actually fun! But, it will end a blowout, West by 20+


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This game is over. Hopefully the west stops packing the paint so this game can get a little more entertaining.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Shaq has been the MVP, but there is still a 4th quarter to be played. 

All I know is the West side is the best side.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> This game is over. Hopefully the west stops packing the paint so this game can get a little more entertaining.


It was the East though that came out and set the tone, and made the game serious from the opening tip. The West is going to take advantage of their strengths because of it. Can't really fault anyone, the guy's wanted more of a competitive game versus an all out barn burner. Problem is or at least up to this point, and it's why i predicted the West to win before the game started in this thread, the East don't have the horses to stay with the West in a more traditional game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Vote for Kobe & Shaq.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Only chance the East ever had was to be really hot from three and/or force a lot of turnovers.Their best players aren't great outside shooters and Chris Paul is going to have the ball if the game is close so they never had a very good chance.The West team is just a lot better,especially since you take bosh off the team and replace him with a guard.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Mike Brown is honestly terrible. He has two sets of teams, starters and reserves, and refuses to mix them up.

What does the East do when it is Williams, Allen, Pierce, Johnson, Lewis?? I'm about to change the channel.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

23AJ said:


> West side is the best side.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbPvF7LqUjo


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Basel said:


> Vote for Kobe & Shaq.


How many times am I allowed to vote on NBA.com?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Could the East's bench even beat the Sophmores? This is pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DNKO said:


> How many times am I allowed to vote on NBA.com?


One time, but if you keep clearing your cookies or whatever, you can vote as many times as you want.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The East can't shoot for ****. The West is just packing the lane. Their defense is even worse.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Pretty uneventful game here. No really nice plays and it's not even going to be competitive at the end.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

This game is super lame. They are actually playing defense, but not really. It's not competitive at all.... LeBron and Shaq have been the best tonight. 

Also, lmao @ Dwight going:
"Don't do it Kobe! Don't do it! Awwwwww"


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice footwork by James!


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh lord...here's the play of the day...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

"The Big Jabbawockee"


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Basel said:


> They're playing it immediately following the game on TNT and later tonight on NBA TV.


perfect, i get out of here at about midnight. Hopefully NBA TV will have it on.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe says Shaq should be MVP. That's good enough for me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Get Kobe & Shaq back in the game!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

DNKO said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbPvF7LqUjo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4HjsZqOaQ0


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL! I'm the only one seeing the Big Picture!

Dynamite is ticking under the Suns roster, and since they are planning to blow it up completely..

GUESS WHERE will Shaq end up? That's right.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah can we bring Shaq back wtf? He was the only thing entertaining about this game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Kobe cementing the MVP here.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

KObe needs to stop padding his stats. It's making him more of the MVP than Shaq.

http://www.nba.com/allstar2009/mvp/vote.html

vote shaq.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Has Kobe even had a single memorable basket in this game?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow All-Star weekend has been a massive snooze-fest.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Paul has quite a few assists. He should mentioned for MVP too.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Worst all star game I have seen in years. Coaches from the East really messed up big time.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

It's Diesel time. Do it Phil!


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

I Voted - Shaq

:d


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight Howard is hilarious. :laugh:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Good thing Dwight is quite the entertaining player. Should fill in for Shaq nicely when he retires.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kobe will get MVP by sheer volume. His play hasn't been nearly as memorable as Shaq's or even LeBron's. It's just been a lackluster All-Star game altogether. In fact, it's been a lackluster All-Star weekend...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Crowd in Phoenix needs to start a 'We want Shaq' chant.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Shaq For Mvp


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Apparently Amare was traded off the West roster.


And I just want to say the officiating has been awful...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Paul getting up!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

LeBron missed the backboard.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

LeBron wen't for the off the backboard... Didn't work out so well.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome T-Mac style dunk (attempt) !  LOL


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Paul has quite a few assists. He should mentioned for MVP too.


Should have had way more if the West didn't miss so many wide open 15 foot jumpers he set up in the first half.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wade with three straight missed FT's... Yikes...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I've actually enjoyed the game - not as great as some other games for sure, but I was still entertained.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Chris Paul should know he only has one dunk per game in him


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good job, Western Conference.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

CP3 almost had a triple double... 14 7 14


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Jesus LeBron's head was at the rim.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LeBron missing dunks..LOL


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

CP3 or Kobe for MVP. Kobe will probably get it though.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Shaq playing just under 11 minutes... smh @ Phil Jackson.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Paul is close to a triple double...mostly because he blew the dunk for the extra rebound


This was a mismatch on paper and a mismatch on the floor.The West simply had a lot more all star caliber players than the East and in particular they had a huge advantage in the backcourt.When you've got Paul on the floor with that many great players you're going to be very efficient and the East just didn't match up at that position whatsoever.It probably would have been even uglier if you Deron Williams instead of billups.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Just about game, it's all about the West way today!


I saw this one earlier today! Yeah boy. Props to the West, they dominated this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Co-MVP's. What a surprise.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Shaq and Kobe are the MVPs tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: All-Star GAME thread*



Basel said:


> Kobe/Shaq = Co-MVP.


I called it.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kobe wins it... Or does Shaq? Oh damn... Wtf? Co-MVP's? How is that possible? How do you do Co-MVP's? Did they get exactly the same number of votes? 

Man, the crowd is going absolutely nuts...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq and Kobe for co-MVPs **** yes!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Shaq and Kobe once a dynasty. Cool stuff.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Didn't they say they let fans vote for the MVP? So they got the exact number of votes?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah big surprise... and seems fitting.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This is bull****. No way these two are more deserving of Co-MVP than LeBron/Ray last year


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

gi0rdun said:


> Didn't they say they let fans vote for the MVP? So they got the exact number of votes?


I was wondering the same thing. Maybe there was a Shaq and Kobe option? But that doesn't make sense.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

DNKO said:


> Possibility of AS 2000 style split MVP!












You know your basketball, DNKQOIERMDPPRO !


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> Didn't they say they let fans vote for the MVP? So they got the exact number of votes?


I've never believed in those online voting polls. It's all rigged.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

"The Big Legendaries" - I love it.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Insanely rigged All-Star weekend but whatever. I love Shaq in the straightest way possible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DNKO said:


> You know your basketball, DNKQOIERMDPPRO !


Would've been more impressive if you had called it before the game.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Co-MVP's...what a ****ing joke. This celebatory, incessant Shaq/Kobe love-fest is such bull****. A complete manufactured subplot to a crappy All-Star weekend.

Kobe deserved that award alone, without Shaq tagging along.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> This is bull****. No way these two are more deserving of Co-MVP than LeBron/Ray last year


Because Lebron/Ray does not sell like Kobe/Shaq does. The NBA hype machine has been selling the Kobe/Shaq duo before and after the split. It makes for good TV.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I might've read it wrong, but I thought the fan votes were a part of the voting process for MVP and not the only way to determine it?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

That game was terrible.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah how does the NBA even go about explaining this? If they let the fans vote, they would have had to get the same exact number of votes. Something that is almost impossible.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The two biggest egos on the floor. They deserve eachother.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

West whopped East big time...yippie


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

As for the game itself...well, the East had no bigs on the bench. That's really all there is to it


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

co-mvp is corny, but what u can say david stern givin people something to talk about


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Last time Shaq was Co-MVP with Tim Duncan in 2000.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If next year really is Shaq's last year, he should get voted in out of respect.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

Should have been a 3-way co-mvp.(Cp3?) Maybe the missed dunk cost him 

I am otherwise pretty satisfied with the game/results.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

im going to miss shaq when he retires. there's not a much more interesting personality in the league like shaq.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't see why so many of you care so much that Kobe/Shaq were co-MVP's.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> I don't see why so many of you care so much that Kobe/Shaq were co-MVP's.


Because it's phony, manufactured, and insincere. 

Kobe should have been MVP alone.

They don't like each other, and the NBA keeps reminding us of that, but suddenly they're going to be on the same team together for the All-Star game, and it's a hippie lovefest. FOH.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

WWF wrestling scripts.

tellin ya


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Pay Ton said:


> Because it's phony, manufactured, and insincere.
> 
> Kobe should have been MVP alone.
> 
> They don't like each other, and the NBA keeps reminding us of that, but suddenly they're going to be on the same team together for the All-Star game, and it's a hippie lovefest. FOH.


word. this one's tacky.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> If next year really is Shaq's last year, he should get voted in out of respect.


Yeah if you respect fat, arrogant, disrespectful, unreliable, attention whoring childishness.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Heated said:


> Yeah if you respect fat, arrogant, disrespectful, unreliable, attention whoring childishness.


They say us Laker fans are bitter.. :lol:


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

aznzen said:


> im going to miss shaq when he retires. there's not a much more interesting personality in the league like shaq.


People always come on me how I'm living in the past, jocking old players.


And then you have games like this when a old fossil like Shaq, saves the game from total boredom.

I'm still yet to see what will the general internet community say about 2 obvious blatant travels and missed dunks by...the logoman. I'm still yet to see the excuse for that.

Game was saved by Shaq. Paul got robbed again. But hey...who is he to win the MVP, right.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Heated said:


> Yeah if you respect fat, arrogant, disrespectful, unreliable, attention whoring childishness.


Shut up. I bet I could look through your posts and see you slobbering shaq somewhere here.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I think I speak for everyone when I say that this has been the worst Allstar Break in years. The Rookie Game stunk. AllStar Saturday was a complete bore and Today we had the East players (and Coaches) completely quit after the first half while the West didn't play the one player that made the Allstar game interesting during the fourth quarter. And then to end the Weekend with Complete cheese with the co-mvp.

Just terrible weekend.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

qft DKNO^ shaq embodied the all star event tonight. that move on dwight was awesome.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Pay Ton said:


> Because it's phony, manufactured, and insincere.
> *
> Chris Paul should have one before either of them*
> 
> They don't like each other, and the NBA keeps reminding us of that, but suddenly they're going to be on the same team together for the All-Star game, and it's a hippie lovefest. FOH.


Yeah, it wasn't set up at allllll.

CP3 did his boys proud. I enjoyed his work tonight. GG.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I wish Shaq would get traded to a team more relevant. It would be great to see Shaq balling it up on a championship run. He still has some games left in him.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Heated said:


> Yeah if you respect fat, arrogant, disrespectful, unreliable, attention whoring childishness.


Let's not start taking shots @ shaq, after all Miami just signed a washed up Jermaine o'neal. Also I think everyone respects Shaq for his personality and entertainment during all star weekend. Shaq the player ? Well he dwarfs anything anybody from the Heat organization has ever done. that's a no contest.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

The One said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say that this has been the worst Allstar Break in years. The Rookie Game stunk. AllStar Saturday was a complete bore and Today we had the East players (and Coaches) completely quit after the first half while the West didn't play the one player that made the Allstar game interesting during the fourth quarter. And then to end the Weekend with Complete cheese.
> 
> Just terrible weekend.


+1

Seriously.. I've been preaching this all weekend. It's turning into a joke. Dunk Contest, 3point randoms, horrible game of horse.. i mean.. geico..

But hey, at least the 10 year olds enjoyed it. (since im assuming that's the nba's favorite fan base now..)


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Let's not start taking shots @ shaq, after all Miami just signed a washed up Jermaine o'neal. *Also I think everyone respects Shaq for his personality and entertainment during all star weekend.* Shaq the player ? Well he dwarfs anything anybody from the Heat organization has ever done. that's a no contest.


You're kidding yourself if you think Kobe respects Shaq for his personality. Bryant knows that Shaq is a douchebag, he's just being polite.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> Shut up. I bet I could look through your posts and see you slobbering shaq somewhere here.


Define slobbering. I tried my best to support him as I had no choice in him playing for my team. But no, i've been anti-shaq before Miami, during, and after Miami. I'm sure a few of the Heat fans can remember me trashing him, which wasn't very popular in doing, but oh well. Just calling a spade a spade. You gonna tell me Shaq's not a *****?


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Hibachi! said:


> I wish Shaq would get traded to a team more relevant. It would be great to see Shaq balling it up on a championship run. He still has some games left in him.


Believe me man, be careful what you wish for, Bulls are probably locking in on Amare Lazymire, so Suns are definitely on the blow out clock...don't be surprised if Shaq gets to LA...

You know that NBA is capable of doing ANYTHING for ratings.

This whole All Star *WEAK* was prime example of that.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pay Ton said:


> You're kidding yourself if you think Kobe respects Shaq for his personality. Bryant knows that Shaq is a douchebag, he's just being polite.


Let me clarify when I say everybody, I mean by and large NBA fans respect what Shaq brings to All Star Weekend. Shaq hands down makes the entire All Star even better and more entertaining.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

im gonna miss shaq once he's gone mostly cause he's a link from the 90's. i don't really like most of the new generation of guys


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Let me clarify when I say everybody, I mean by and large NBA fans respect what Shaq brings to All Star Weekend. Shaq hands down makes the entire All Star even better and more entertaining.


You're probably right on that front. NBA fans understand that Shaq brings entertainment to the All-Star game. 

Of course, outside of the All-Star game, during the regular season and playoffs, most NBA fans also understand that he's one of the all time *****y bitter complainers of the game.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

ChrisRichards said:


> im gonna miss shaq once he's gone mostly cause he's a link from the 90's. i don't really like most of the new generation of guys


Last link, sadly. Notice how he stole the show at the beginning, then saved the game practically, with help of that genius Paul, with his dunks and theatrics?

When Shaq leaves, it will be a place with arrogant cocky but classless players.

Think about it. Who is the new Shaq of the league, the joker, prankster? Maybe...Dwight. But he's too...I don't know. He's like Magic, he just keeps that smile on. 

I don't know. We'll see...it's about basketball but it has to have some showtime to it...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Let me clarify when I say everybody, I mean by and large NBA fans respect what Shaq brings to All Star Weekend. Shaq hands down makes the entire All Star even better and more entertaining.


Maybe he will wear a red nose and curly rainbow hair to next years A-S game. That way you guys can get the visual image of character Shaq portrays, along with the psychological.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

just saw the clip of Shaq dancing with the Jabbawockeez, funniest thing ever


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

People expect too much out of these weekends. It's supposed to be a break for these guys, not more pressure to please fans. Everything is laid back and if cool stuff happens, fine, but if it doesn't, oh well. It's not a big deal. The real basketball picks up this week and this is the most fun part of the season upcoming.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I think Howard and Wade are classy


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Heated said:


> Maybe he will wear a red nose and curly rainbow hair to next years A-S game. That way you guys can get the visual image of character Shaq portrays, along with the psychological.


:sarcasm:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Hibachi! said:


> I think Howard and Wade are classy


For an adulterer and having a child out of wedlock, they're as classy as you can get!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Cap said:


> For an adulterer and *having a child out of wedlock*, they're as classy as you can get!


Welcome to 2009. We have a black president, too.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Cap said:


> For an adulterer and having a child out of wedlock, they're as classy as you can get!


Let he who is free of sin throw the first rock.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> Welcome to 2009. We have a black president, too.


They're not equivalent/similar/related in the least. Hardly any of these guys are "classy".


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Cap said:


> They're not equivalent/similar/related in the least. Hardly any of these guys are "classy".


No, they're not, but I figured somebody who lives in a time where a person's character is attacked for having children out of wedlock might not be in touch with the other cultural "phenomenons" of the 21st century.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> No, they're not, but I figured somebody who lives in a time where a person's character is attacked for having children out of wedlock might not be in touch with the other cultural "phenomenons" of the 21st century.


I'm not sure if you're aware of it, but having children out of wedlock isn't generally considered classy by sane, moral people. Good for you that you're aware it's the 21st century.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Cap said:


> I'm not sure if you're aware of it, but having children out of wedlock isn't generally considered classy by sane, moral people. Good for you that you're aware it's the 21st century.


And you live in LA? Your head must be spinning with all the "unholy matrimony" going on around you.

This isn't black and white.

It happens to classy people. It happens to scummy people.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> And you live in LA? Your head must be spinning with all the "unholy matrimony" going on around you.
> 
> This isn't black and white.
> 
> It happens to classy people. It happens to scummy people.


And you're in Chicago. It's irrelevant where I'm located. Fact is, it's hard to claim you're classy if you're having children out of wedlock at 19. It means you were a dumb, senseless kid at best.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Cap said:


> I'm not sure if you're aware of it, but having children out of wedlock isn't generally considered classy by sane, moral people. Good for you that you're aware it's the 21st century.


:sarcasm:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Cap said:


> And you're in Chicago. It's irrelevant where I'm located. Fact is, it's hard to claim you're classy if you're having *children out of wedlock at 19. It means you were a dumb, senseless kid* at best.


Bingo.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> Bingo.


Still not classy.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Cap said:


> Still not classy.


It's not classy or "unclassy". It's simply a mistake. 

A person shouldn't be judged on that alone. Is he a father to the child? Is he helping the kid? Does he involve himself in the child's life?

I think those are far better gauges for whether he is or isn't classy.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> It's not classy or "unclassy". It's simply a mistake.
> 
> A person shouldn't be judged on that alone. Is he a father to the child? Is he helping the kid? Does he involve himself in the child's life?
> 
> I think those are far better gauges for whether he is or isn't classy.


That's reasonable, it's possible Dwight is significantly involved in his child's life. He just didn't get off to a good start, obviously. And honestly, if I had to bet, I'd say no, even though I'm sure he's a fun guy to be around. We'll never "know", I suppose. Though, that same logic can be applied to adultery; mistake early in life, he made up for it later on, etc. It's just hard to excuse those things as only "mistakes". They're big mistakes. But point taken.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Such morals. I don't believe having a child out of wedlock is good, but saying someone can't be classy because they have done that is quite odd to say the least. You act like he murdered someone.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I missed alot of the game and all of the other events, but judging by the comments (discussion on wedlock?), I didn't miss much.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Here's what NBA needs to do for all-star weekend.

NBA Rookies vs. D-League All-stars [10 per team]

Horse with actual NBA all-stars [guys who make shots] - Kobe, Brandon Roy, Paul Pierce, Dirk Nowitzki

Three-Point Shootout [the real three point shooters in this league]: Michael Redd, Ben Gordon, Peja Stojakovic, Dirk Nowitzki, Ray Allen, Vladimir Radmanovic, Jason Kapono, Kevin Durant

Dunk Contest [this really should be simple if you can't get stars]: Ronnie Brewer, Derrick Rose, Joe Alexander, Russell Westbrook, Blake Griffin [next year], Trevor Ariza

Seriously, if the NBA would have let me pick the competitions this year they would have been good.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

agreed but it's only fitting that shaq and kobe get the co all star game mvp congrats to them both as I still love shaq as much as kobe


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

just saw the highlights. kobe had some sick dunks, and shaq came with his antics...but other than that? ehhh. they were wearing nice jerseys I guess.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

/3-point contest
Dunk contest
random teams 2v2 contest from all selected all-stars
H.O.R.S.E. between LeBron, Wade, Jordan, and Kobe... each player putting up a million dollars of their own money.


play an all-star game with a digital court where there are "hot spots" like its out of nba jam. maybe vegas wouuld pay for a digital court or maybe you'd just need lights above.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Marcus13 said:


> This is bull****. No way these two are more deserving of Co-MVP than LeBron/Ray last year


Has there ever been a thread in which you didn't mention/***** about/praise Ray Allen?


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

MLKG said:


> That game was terrible.


isn't that usually how it is? it's garbage for 3 and a half quarters, then if it's close they actually give it a half hearted effort. if not, then its a waste of a full 4 quarters.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

VanillaPrice said:


> Has there ever been a thread in which you didn't mention/***** about/praise Ray Allen?


Yeah, it's a bit ridiculous isn't it? Takes away any credibility he may have had.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

HKF said:


> Here's what NBA needs to do for all-star weekend.
> 
> NBA Rookies vs. D-League All-stars [10 per team]
> 
> ...



All those ideas would be sweet. I loved the fan voting the slam dunk guy in, Rudy represented well. 
It doesn't even look like the NBA tries to make it entertaining anymore..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The game wasn't too bad in the first half, you could see that the West wanted to win this one though. I was stunned when I looked at the boxscore and saw that Shaq played only 11 minutes, felt like 30. 

Let's move on to the best months of basketball.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't stop watching the videos from the all-star game/week. blogs, personal vids, etc. just good stuff.

One quick message though.. Mo Williams was definitely looked out of place. But so did half of the East "All-Stars"

Just imagine if Chris Paul had athletic guys around him.. last night was an example. And not just the flashy off the backboard passes, etc. Being able to pass it to guys who can slash and dash, rather than his usual passing to someone posting up, a jumping tyson chandler, or a jump shooting 2,3 spot.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

CPIII said:


> I can't stop watching the videos from the all-star game/week. blogs, personal vids, etc. just good stuff.
> 
> One quick message though.. Mo Williams was definitely looked out of place. But so did half of the East "All-Stars"
> 
> Just imagine if Chris Paul had athletic guys around him.. last night was an example. And not just the flashy off the backboard passes, etc. Being able to pass it to guys who can slash and dash, rather than his usual passing to someone posting up, a jumping tyson chandler, or a jump shooting 2,3 spot.


I actually thought Mo Williams was pretty solid out there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For those wondering...



> The league announced Shaq had won the media vote 5-4, but Kobe earned a 2-1 edge in fan balloting. Add it up, and they were tied.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=ArXYSEYFXe9z0agPm6NZABw5nYcB?slug=jy-kobeallstar021609&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

CPIII said:


> I can't stop watching the videos from the all-star game/week. blogs, personal vids, etc. just good stuff.
> 
> One quick message though.. Mo Williams was definitely looked out of place. But so did half of the East "All-Stars"
> 
> Just imagine if Chris Paul had athletic guys around him.. last night was an example. And not just the flashy off the backboard passes, etc. Being able to pass it to guys who can slash and dash, rather than his usual passing to someone posting up, a jumping tyson chandler, or a jump shooting 2,3 spot.


Mo played pretty well, the one that looked out of place was David West, how the hell did he get in over Melo/Jefferson/Durant, and you can't point to team record either because of Granger.

Put any somewhat talented big man with a point guard of Paul's caliber and they'll be All-Stars too.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

I think Tim Duncan is getting a little tired of these things, tbh.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Mo played pretty well, the one that looked out of place was David West, *how the hell did he get in over Melo/Jefferson/Durant, and you can't point to team record either because of Granger.*
> 
> Put any somewhat talented big man with a point guard of Paul's caliber and they'll be All-Stars too.


Since he got in on coaches votes I think everyone knows by now how the hell he got in. Perhaps the WC coaches (maybe not all of them but perhaps some of them) actually took team records into account at the time of their votes. Not saying it's fair but maybe, just maybe some of them took this into account when placing their votes. The only one out of Melo/Jefferson/Durant that may have had a better record at the time would be Melo, and in that case, a case could have been made for Melo.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

There isn't one reason West should have been in over Jefferson. Not one, team records is BS because I would love to see what West could do if they traded spots.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I always find that team record should have no bearing on All Star selections. Not every player who produces on a bad team does so because the team is bad.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

girllovesthegame said:


> Since he got in on coaches votes I think everyone knows by now how the hell he got in. Perhaps the WC coaches (maybe not all of them but perhaps some of them) actually took team records into account at the time of their votes. Not saying it's fair but maybe, just maybe some of them took this into account when placing their votes. The only one out of Melo/Jefferson/Durant that may have had a better record at the time would be Melo, and in that case, a case could have been made for Melo.


I love how you didn't take my post as it should have been interperated and thought that I literally didn't know how David West got into the game, when anyone with decent reading skills could see that I was asking what possesed the coaches to put in a player as undeserving as David West. Carmelo Anthony is CLEARLY the better player, and has a better record so he was a total snub, Kevin Durant and Al Jefferson are also miles ahead of David West, you can see this just by watching them. I know you don't want to admit this, but without Chris Paul, David West isn't anything special, and definatly wouldn't be sniffing an All-Star berth without the guy thats spoon feeding him points.

Also, team record doesn't even play a part in the selection, as evidenced by Danny Granger being in the game, Wade starting last year, among plenty of other talented players on sub-par teams. So whatever, you can continue to think that West is a deserving All-Star, and then once the Hornets get into the playoffs hopfully he won't get dominated by the real big men in the West.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Coaches are even worse than fans in selecting players.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

HB said:


> Coaches are even worse than fans in selecting players.


Thank you, it's beyond me how some players got left off. Jefferson and Carter being the primary two.


----------

